# Weekly competition 2012-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' R U2 F2 R' U R2 U'
*2. *F U2 F' U R F2 U' F' U'
*3. *U F' U2 F' R F R2
*4. *R' F' R F R' U2 F2 R'
*5. *U' R2 U F' R F R2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *L F' U' L2 U2 F D' B L' U' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D
*2. *D' U' B2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' B' L' U' B' F D B R U
*3. *D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L' F' U2 R F' D2 F' U2 R' U'
*4. *D2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 F L' F D' B U L2 D2 B'
*5. *F' U' B' R' B' D R' F2 U F' R F L2 F B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' U' L2 F R' D U' R' D' F2 Uw R B' F2 L Rw2 B' Fw' L2 Rw' B Rw' D Rw2 F2 D' Uw2 U2 B' L Fw' D2 Fw U' L' Rw2 D U Rw Fw2
*2. *F' L' Rw' D L' Rw Uw' B Uw' L Rw' F Uw' Rw R2 B2 D U Rw' B' Fw L Fw2 L B2 F R' B' L B' F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' R' Uw2 B' U'
*3. *U2 Rw2 F L2 B D' Uw U2 B' Rw Uw' U Fw Rw R2 U L' B2 L' F' D' Uw' Rw2 R2 D Rw B2 Uw' Fw' D U L2 D2 U2 Rw D2 Uw L' B Fw
*4. *Fw2 F D Uw B' F2 R' D Uw' Rw2 U2 L D R' B2 Fw2 L Fw2 Uw' B' F D Uw2 L' R2 Uw' Rw' B2 Fw L2 Fw2 L2 Fw D2 Uw' U Rw Fw2 L' F
*5. *L2 D' U2 L Uw2 U' L F Uw' L R' U' Rw Uw2 F L2 Rw' Fw2 F' U Fw' R2 F2 Rw U B F2 R2 U B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B' U B2 Uw' F2 R' D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Uw2 Lw2 R Fw2 Lw Dw2 R2 Bw2 L' Rw' F2 Uw' L2 D2 B' Bw L B2 D' Dw' Uw' U' B Bw2 Fw Lw2 Bw' U2 F' Dw' R B' Lw' Dw' Uw2 R' F2 R' D2 Dw U' R Bw' Fw F Dw B' Bw' Fw2 F' Rw' Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw F2 D' L Lw2
*2. *B2 Bw' Lw F' Rw' B' F' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Lw U2 Bw' L' Uw' B' Fw2 R U' L' Rw2 R2 F L' R2 B D' Rw' Uw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw Rw Fw' R B2 Uw2 L' Lw B Rw F' L2 Rw Dw' Uw' R2 D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 U' L Lw2 Bw' Lw' R D'
*3. *R Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U Bw2 D2 B Fw2 Dw2 Rw D2 Bw Fw2 F Dw B' F' D2 U2 Lw Bw' Lw F2 Uw Fw2 Dw' R2 Dw' Uw' U Bw' Fw2 L D2 L Lw Bw' Fw' F R Dw' Uw2 Rw' D2 Bw' Rw2 B2 U' B2 D' B' L D2 F' Rw2 Uw L2 Dw Lw'
*4. *Lw2 D' B L Bw D2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 Lw D2 Dw Uw2 B2 Bw' F' Uw F' D' Fw L2 Rw' R2 Dw' Bw2 F2 U' L' Uw' B' F2 L2 Bw R' Uw B' D' Uw' Lw' B2 Bw' Fw2 F Dw' Rw D2 Lw B Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw L Rw' R2 Dw B2 Uw' L2
*5. *D2 U2 B L' Uw2 Bw U Rw' Dw' Uw B2 Fw2 Uw R2 D2 Lw U' Fw' L D2 Lw' Dw' F2 D' U Fw' F' Rw' Dw2 Uw Rw B2 D2 Uw' Fw R Fw F2 U2 Rw' R2 D' U2 Bw Rw2 D2 U2 Lw' D' B Bw F' Dw' F2 L2 Lw U' L U B

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 2F' L2 2U2 3F 2F' L 2L' R' 2U2 U 2R 2D2 3R' 2D' L2 2U' 2L2 F' 2D 3U2 2B 3F' 2D 3R 3F2 F2 D 3F D2 2L 3U' U2 F' L2 2F L 2L R 3F' L2 F2 2U' B' 3F 2F2 L2 2F' 2L' B 2L 2R' 3F 2F' 3U2 3F' F' D' B2 2F' 3U L' 2B2 3F 2F' D 3U' 3F D2 3F2
*2. *2U B2 2F D 2B U' 2F' 3U' 3F' 2D2 L' B 2B' 2F 2D 3U 3F 3R 2D2 R' 2U 3R D' 2B2 2F2 L' 3U2 B 2R' 2D' 2F' 2U 2B2 3U' L2 U 2R F2 2L2 2D' 2U2 U R2 2D2 B D2 B F 2U' U2 F' 3R R' 2D 2U 3F R F2 3U' 2B' 3R 3F2 3U2 2U' U2 2R2 F 3R2 B F'
*3. *L' 2L R U2 2L2 B' F 3R 2D' 3U' 3F2 2R' D' 3U2 2U 2B D L' 2D2 3U' 2L2 2D2 2U' B F2 2L D 2F2 3U 3F2 2F 2D 3R2 3F U' L' D B' F L2 B2 3F' F2 D2 3U2 B2 F' 3U' U 2R 2F' F R D2 2D2 2L 3R' B' R' F2 R B2 D2 2U2 R2 2D2 L' 2R R2 3F2
*4. *3U2 U B' 2L 2B2 2D2 2B' D 2L F' 3R2 F 2L2 3R2 R' 2D' R' 3F F2 3U2 2L 3F' 3U' 2B' D' 2B D' 2B' 2F D' 3F' 3U 2L' 3U2 R' 2F' 2D 3U 3R 3U 2F F 3R R 3U U L2 2F' F2 R2 2D 3R2 R 2B 2F2 2U' B2 2B 3F2 D 2L2 2R' 3U' 2F' 2U2 L 2U F2 2L' 2R
*5. *3F2 2L2 B2 D 3F 2U2 U 2B2 D2 3U' 2U' 3R2 3U2 2U2 U' 2B' 2F2 2D 2L' 3U' L2 3R' R 3F' 2L 2U' F2 L' B2 2L2 2D2 2L R D2 B2 F2 2L2 2R 2B' U2 3F D 3R' D2 2D' 3U2 U 2R 3U L' 3F 2U' B' F 3U2 L R2 2U F2 2D U 3R' 3U' 2B 3F' 3U' 3F2 U 2F2 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' U2 2L 3U2 2L 3L 2R 2D' 3B' 2R' 3U 2B2 2L2 2R2 F 2U U 2L D' 2L U2 3B2 L 2B 3B2 2U 2R' R 2U F' 2D' 2R D2 3U' 3L R' 3F D 3D' 2U' L' R U 3R' 3F' 2U' 2L' 3L 3B2 2F' F 3L2 3R2 3F 2F2 3R2 2F D' 2D 2U' 2B' 2F' L F L' 3B' 3F' F 3L' 2F 2L2 3B' 3R2 3B' 3D' U2 2R' R 2D 3B2 F L2 2R' 3F 2D2 3D L' 2D 2B L' D' 2D 2U' 2R 2D2 F2 3D2 B' 2R 2U
*2. *U 2R2 R' 2B 2L' 2D' 2U 2R B U2 R 2B 3L' 2U2 3F' 2F' U' R2 2B 2F2 2L2 3L' 2D2 3D' F 2L B 2B2 3D L 2R' D' 3U' 3R2 3D' 3B2 F2 R2 2D2 2R' R 3B 2D2 3D 3L 2B F2 U' 2B 3R' 2D U' B' R' 3D B' 2D' 3D 2U' 3B' 2D2 3F' R2 2U' R' 2F' R2 B' F 2D 2U F' D2 L F2 3R R' 3B2 2D2 R2 3D F' R' 2D2 L2 2R2 3U' L2 3L D 3D' 2U 3R' 2B2 3R2 3F' U 2F2 3U2 R
*3. *R' U L' B2 2D2 3U2 L2 D2 L R 2B2 U2 3R' 2R 3F2 2F 2R 3D 2U' U2 B F2 L2 3L 3R2 B2 2F 2U 2F2 2L 3L' 2F U' 2R2 B 3F 2F' D' 2D2 3L 2B' 2D U R' 2B' 2L 3D' 2L' 3L 2R' B2 F2 3U2 F 3R R 3U' 3B2 F L2 3B2 U 2B' 2L' D2 3B' U 2R 2F2 D2 2R2 F' 2R' B2 2D2 3U2 3F2 2D2 2B' 3L 2R2 3U2 3L B2 2B 2F R' F D2 2D2 R 3D2 B2 2L2 3L' 3B D' 3B 3R' 3D
*4. *F' 3R2 2B2 2F2 D U' B2 F 3U' B 3U2 2U L' 2D U 3L' 2B2 2U 3L 2R' 2U2 2B 2R' 3D' 2U2 3L' D2 3U' L2 2F2 2L 2D2 3L2 B' L' 3L 3R2 2R' 3D U' 2B2 3F L2 D 3U2 2L 3F' 2F 2U2 3B2 3L' 3R' R' 3F2 3R2 R U2 3R2 2R 3B2 2F2 3D U' 3L' 3R2 R' D' 2R U' 3R 2B' 3U 2R' U' 2L D2 2D2 2U' R2 2F L 3F R' B2 L' B2 3B 3R 3D F2 3R 2R 3B2 3F2 2D2 2B2 D' 3R' 2U2 U2
*5. *D' L2 D' 2U' 3R2 2R' 2F' 3U L2 2B2 3D 3U2 2L2 3R 2D B2 3U' 2B 3L2 3R' 2R 2B2 3D 2L2 2U' U' 2L2 B' F' 2L' 3R' U L 3L 3D' 3F2 2D' 3U' U2 3F2 2F' 2R2 3D 3L F' 2D' 3R' D' 3D2 2B 3L 3R D R' 3F 2L 2D 3D 3U2 2R2 D 3F2 2R' 3B' 2D 3F' U' B2 3B' L' 3R 3U2 2F2 2D' B' 3L 2B' 2D' 3B 2D 3U' 2B2 F' U' 2B L' 2U 3L 3U2 L2 2L 3L2 R2 3B 3U' 2R2 B2 2L D 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R2 F U2 R F U R2
*2. *F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 F R
*3. *U F2 R2 U F R2 U2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L F2 B D' L2 F L D R U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2
*2. *L2 B L2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 U R' B2 D U2 R' B2 D U2 R2 F'
*3. *R D2 B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D B U R F2 U' L2 U F D

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L F2 D F D2 B' D U' B' L2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L Rw2 D' L2 U2 L2 Rw R2 B2 F' D' L2 D2 L Uw' L Rw D F' R' U'
*2. *Uw' U2 Fw' L' Rw R B2 F' U2 R' U R2 D2 U Rw U2 B F2 L' D2 Rw R2 D2 U B L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw B2 Rw D2 L Rw D Fw U Rw' Fw' F'
*3. *D2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 U' Fw2 R' F2 Rw Uw2 F2 Rw' D2 Fw Uw2 L2 D L' B' R U' Rw2 B F2 R Fw L' Fw D U Fw' F' U Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Bw2 Lw2 U' L2 Rw2 Bw' F U2 B2 Uw' U2 Fw' L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' R F2 U' F2 L2 Lw2 Dw U2 Bw Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw F2 Dw' F' Dw2 Rw B2 F' R2 F Lw F Dw' L Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw R' F Dw' U2 Fw2 L' F' U F2 R' Fw F2
*2. *Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw' R' Dw Lw B R' B2 Fw L B2 U' Rw2 Fw' D' L' Uw2 F2 L' R2 Fw R Uw U2 B' F2 L' R2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Rw D F' R Dw' Lw Bw2 R' F' D' Dw U F' Lw2 Fw Rw' R' B Bw2 Fw2 F2 L' F2 D L Lw D
*3. *U2 L' Fw2 L' Uw2 B Rw' B' L Lw2 Fw' Lw2 R' B' D Lw' F2 L2 Fw2 D Dw' Bw F' Lw Rw Dw L2 Rw2 B2 D U' Lw Rw Bw' F2 D2 L' D2 Rw2 B F2 L2 R2 Uw' Bw' D Dw' L2 Dw F2 L Rw2 R' Fw Dw B2 R F' Uw Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 2U U 3F' 2R2 U' B 2F D2 2D2 2L2 R' 2B' 3F2 F L2 3R' B' 3U F' R' 2F R2 2B2 3R R 2B' L2 F L 2L' 2R2 2B 2F' D2 3U L' 3R2 D2 B 2B 3R' 2R 2D' 2B2 2L 2B D2 2F' D' 3R' 2F2 U L' F' U B' 2B2 2R' U2 R 2D 2U U' 2B2 U2 3R' 2R' R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 3U 3R 2U' U2 B2 2B 2L' B2 3F2 2U 2F2 D U' 2L' B2 3F' 3L' 3B2 2L' 3R' R 2D' 3D 2F2 F D 3D L' 2R' R2 B2 2F' 3U' L' 2B2 2F' D2 2D' 3U 2R' R2 3D' 2L 3F R 3U' 2B2 F2 R' 2F2 3L 2R 3U 2B2 3B2 2F' 2L' D2 2U' B 3B2 2U2 3F2 2L B 2B' L2 2B2 3U' 2U 3L2 B2 3R 2B2 3F2 2D2 2L 3R' 2D' 3R 2R' 2B' L' 2B2 3B F2 R 3U 2R D2 3F2 3L' 3B' 3R2 3D2 3R 2R 2D 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B R2 F U' L D2 B R B' U2 F2 L2 B U2 F D2 F2
*2. *R F' L' D F2 U D' F' U D R2 F2 D B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2
*3. *D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U L' D' R' U L F U2 L' D' U
*4. *B2 R' U' F L' U' F' B D R2 B2 R D2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 B2
*5. *U F2 U' B2 D' B L U F D' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2
*6. *B' R2 F' R2 B' U2 F L2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 B D' F R2 U R
*7. *R2 B2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 D' B D2 L' U2 L D' F2 U'
*8. *B2 R2 U R2 U B2 D U' B2 R2 B R' F D2 U' L2 R' B U' B
*9. *D L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L U' B' D' L' R' D2 B F2 D2
*10. *U D2 F2 U2 B D' L U F L2 F2 L2 U2 F' B2 R2 D2 B' L2
*11. *U2 D2 R2 D B' R' D2 L' U' R L2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F2 L2 B2
*12. *R2 B' R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 D F D2 B2 R' F' D' L2 U F2
*13. *L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B' D R U R2 F2 U F R2 D2
*14. *D2 B2 D R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U L' U F2 L' R' F R U' F' D
*15. *F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U' L' D R2 F2 D' L' B F R' B
*16. *L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D U L R B' U2 L' U' L' D' F L2
*17. *U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F L2 D B' U' L' R U L D B2 U
*18. *B' U F' R2 D2 L U2 F' U' F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2 U2
*19. *D' L2 B2 U L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D F' R' B2 L' F L' B' U' F2 L'
*20. *R2 U' R F R' L U2 B2 D' F R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D F2
*21. *R2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B R D' B' F2 U' L' F2 U2 R2
*22. *U2 D' B L F R' U2 D2 F' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U2
*23. *B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 D F2 U'
*24. *D' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' R B F L' D2 B R F2 U'
*25. *R' F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' D B D B R2 B2 L' U F' R
*26. *L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F D' L F2 R' D L' D F' L2
*27. *U2 L' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 L B' U' B2 R U2 F2
*28. *R2 D' F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U2 L F' D' L' U2 L2 F' L' D2 B'
*29. *R' L B' D2 R2 F2 R U B' U2 D2 R2 L B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R2
*30. *D R2 U B2 U B2 L2 R2 D L2 B R' D2 U2 R' D' L2 B2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' B2 F2 R B2 L2 R F2 R' B2 R' U' B L2 D' R F L U R2 F
*2. *F' L' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' L D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F R2 F' L2
*3. *U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D U' L' R' U' B' F2 R2 U' R U F
*4. *L2 D2 B2 R D2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' F R2 B' D' B' R B2 L2 D
*5. *F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' B' R D2 R' F D2 F' U' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' B D2 L R B' R F' U2 B2
*2. *F2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L F' R2 U F L U L' R2
*3. *L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L B F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R'
*4. *B2 F2 R B2 R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 U B' U' R' D2 R' B' F'
*5. *D2 B L2 F D' R U' D2 L F L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 D2 R L2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D U2 R2 U B U R' U' R2 F R2 D B' R2
*2. *U2 F' B2 R' D2 F2 U' F' D2 L B' U L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2
*3. *B' R2 F U2 F U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F U L F' R2 D B' U' L'
*4. *B' R2 D' R' L D' B L2 U' B2 R' L2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R
*5. *L' F2 L D2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R2 F' U' B2 R B L' D' U L D2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B R2 B2 U' R2 F' U' R D L2 R U' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R' F2 R' F U2 R' U'
*3. *F2 B L2 U' D2 R D' L F B2 R2 D2 F L2 F U2 D2 L2
*4. *Rw2 B2 D' Uw2 B' L Fw D R' U' F' Uw F' Uw' U F' L2 R D2 U' L R2 U2 Fw D2 R' B' F2 D2 B2 Rw2 D Rw D2 Rw' Uw' L Rw2 R2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F U' R2 F R2 F
*3. *R L' D R' U2 B' R2 U2 R U2 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 U
*4. *B F Uw U2 R2 B' Fw' Uw2 U2 B F2 U R2 D F2 D L2 R U R2 Fw' D Uw2 R' Uw' L2 D B F' D Uw' U' B' Fw' U2 B Fw' L2 U R'
*5. *Uw2 Rw Uw2 L' Lw' Rw' B2 D2 L' Rw Dw2 U' Lw U' L2 Rw D2 Dw' Uw2 F' D2 Uw' U Rw' Dw2 R B' Bw Fw' Rw' Dw2 L2 Lw' Dw' R' Uw U2 Bw L' B' U2 Fw2 Uw' B' D' B L' R Bw F2 Rw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 U2 B Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U B U' R L' B L l r b u'
*2. *U' B L B' L' R' U l b' u'
*3. *L' R' B' U L' B R' r' u
*4. *L' R U L' R' U' B r b u'
*5. *B R' U' L' B' L' U L l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(3, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) /
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, -3)
*5. *(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (-3, 6) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' U' D' R L U'
*2. *U L U' L R' D U' D
*3. *U L D' U R' U' R' U R'
*4. *R U D' U' L' R' D L' D'
*5. *U' R' L R U' L U' L' U'


----------



## Sillas (Aug 14, 2012)

2X2: 4.45, (7.16), 5.30, 4.61, (3.93) = *4.79*
3x3: 18.70, (22.41), 15.67, 18.98, (13.82) = *17.78*
4x4: 1:23.24, (1:42.48), (1:21.92), 1:33.10, 1:27.35 = *1:27.90*


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 14, 2012)

*3x3* 17.55, 16.98, 21.22, 17.89, 21.20 *18.88*
*
4x4* 1:34.89, 1:52.41, 1:33.94, 1:42.83, 1:24.32 *1:37.22*

*5x5* 2:40.57, 2:23.58, 2:48.69, 2:49.95, 2:41.76 *2:43.67*


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2012)

3BLD: DNF(1:34.40), 1:02.35, 1:07.88 = 1:02.35


----------



## Selkie (Aug 15, 2012)

*2x2:* 
*3x3:* 17.00, 18.71, 17.21, 16.91, 19.78 = *17.64*
*4x4:* 1:07.20, 1:19.06, 1:17.70, 1:14.26, 1:06.98 = *1:13.05*
*5x5:* 2:36.89, 2:38.71, 2:53.80, 2:28.73, 2:36.11 = *2:37.24*
*6x6:* 
*7x7:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 
*Square-1:* 
*Clock:* 
*Magic:* 
*Master Magic:* 
*Megaminx:* 
*Pyraminx:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* DNF
_Comment:_ Ran out of time but still continued with the solve and will post in FMC thread for info


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 15, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:21, DNF = *1:21*

4x4 BLD:


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 15, 2012)

*2x2x2*: 6.60, (10.40), 7.77, (4.98), 7.23 = *7.20*
*3x3x3*: (18.31), (23.07), 19.89, 19.18, 21.91 = *20.33*
*4x4x4*: 1:26.56, 1:31.92, (1:44.60), 1:29.08, (1:05.83) = *1:29.18*
*5x5x5*: 3:05.36, 2:57.69, (3:10.84), 2:56.38, (2:43.91) = *2:59.81*
*7x7x7*: (9:27.65), (11:22.21), 10:29.64, 9:52.75, 9:50.42 = *10:04.27*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:59.76*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:56.04*
*Magic*: 3.41, 3.47, (4.00), 3.46, (2.99) = *3.45*
*Master Magic*: 10.02, 11.53, (8.92), 9.99, (13.03) = *10.51*
*Megaminx*: (2:48.58), 3:02.79, 3:44.52, 3:03.98, (3:48.83) = *3:17.10*
*Pyraminx*: (13.13), 17.10, (18.08), 16.21, 17.78 = *17.03*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (59.26), 51.51, (37.69), 47.18, 44.57 = *47.75*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *61*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:59.91, 1:38.28, 2:30.67 = *1:38.28*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF*


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 15, 2012)

*3x3*: 23.51, 24.29, 22.32, 24.17, 23.41 = 23.70 (σ = 0.41 :O )
*3x3 OH*: 46.96, 39.58, 42.96, 35.39, 30.28 = 39.31 (  )
*3x3 WF*: 14:20.51, 5:25.60, 4:46.94, 4:08.17, DNF = 8:11.02 (Last solve was supposed to be my PB, but I made mistake at PLL and then my cube popped)


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 15, 2012)

FMC: 29
To inspire Selkie 



Spoiler



L' U' F2 B' U' - 2x2x2 - 5
switch to inverse
L2 D2 L' D L - pseudo F2L-1 (requires premove D)
switch to normal
premoves L' D' L D2 L2
L' U' F2 B' U' D' - F2L-1 - 11
F D' F' D - F2L - 15
L D F D' F' L' F' - leaves 3 corners - 22

makes
L' U' F2 B' . U' D' F D' F' D L D F D' F' L' F' L' D' L D2 L2 - leaves 3 corners
at . insert L U R' U' L' U R U' to cancel 1 lousy move

final
L' U' F2 B' L U R' U' L' U R U2 D' F D' F' D L D F D' F' L' F' L' D' L D2 L2
29 HTM


----------



## TimC (Aug 16, 2012)

*3x3:* (20.37) (25.22) 21.88 20.77 24.51 = *22.37*
Nice, a little faster than average.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> FMC: 29
> To inspire Selkie


Inspiration indeed sir. Very tempted to give it a go but must resist for a few more days whilst I try to improve my novice block building skills


----------



## ReCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

I got:

2x2: (14.81) - 7.32 - 5.70 - (1.86) - 2.39 = 5.13 avg 5
3x3: 56.69 - 44.70 - 31.26 - (1:06.78) - (27.08) = 44.21 avg 5
4x4: 
5x5: 
6x6: 
7x7: 
Square-1: 
Clock: Do not have time for
Magic: (1.39) - 1.18 - 1.04 - (0.95) - 0.95 = 1.17 avg 5
Master Magic: Broken
Megaminx: 
Pyraminx: (7.54) - (2.32) - 2.70 - 7.19 - 3.20 = 4,36 avg 5
3x3x3 One Handed: Do not have time for
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: Do not have timer for


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 17, 2012)

3x3: 19.80, 18.37, 18.65, 14.97, 58.27 = 18.94
3x3OH: 48.79, 36.65, 59.20, 31.60, 28.68 = 39.01
couldn't be bothered to be fast today


----------



## mande (Aug 18, 2012)

2x2: (7.30), (4.04), 5.31, 4.76, 5.18 = 5.08
3x3: 17.56, 16.53, (15.51), 15.72, (19.60) = 16.60
Pyraminx: (25.68), (10.73), 14.07, 21.98, 11.49 = 15.84


----------



## AnsonL (Aug 18, 2012)

*3x3:* 8.18, 9.17, (10.15), 9.26, (7.74) = *8.87*


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 18, 2012)

FMC : 30



Spoiler



Scramble : B L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B R2 B2 U' R2 F' U' R D L2 R U' L 
Solution : U' D' B' L D2 L' F2 U' F D F' U2 F D' F' L2 U2 L' F L' F2 L' F2 L2 U L U2 F' U F

U' D' B' L D2 // 2x2x2
L' F2 U . L2 U2 // 2x2x3
L' F L' F2 L' F2 L2 U L // F2L
U2 F' U F // Leave 3 corners

Insert at dot : U2 F D F' U2 F D' F' = 1 move canceled 



Totally proud of the final movecount, but not the insertion D:


----------



## rwcinoto (Aug 18, 2012)

3x3 WF: (58.22), 49.47, (38.40), 42.18, 43.40 = 45.02


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Aug 19, 2012)

3x3: 9.05, (9.50), 8.70, (8.41), 8.92=8.89
3x3oh: (16.08), 17.36, 16.54, 16.35, (17.73)=16.65
5x5: 1:06.52, (1:10.03), 1:05.29, (1:03.77), 1:08.07=1:06.63


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2012)

Results: congrats to yoinneroid, Muhammad & Mike

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.47 CuberMan
 2.53 Andrejon
 2.70 yoinneroid
 2.95 Muhammad Jihan
 3.07 rickcube
 3.23 Maxelino
 3.25 mycube
 3.35 fazrulz
 4.07 Hendry cahyadi
 4.13 jla
 4.14 Krag
 4.32 riley
 4.37 zaki
 4.59 Andri Maulana
 4.60 cubeflip
 4.79 Sillas
 4.84 BlueDevil
 4.90 gunner
 5.00 FinnGamer
 5.08 mande
 5.13 Alcuber
 5.14 ReCuber
 5.34 Skullush
 5.49 Kukuh Trisna
 5.52 Lapinsavant
 5.87 djwcoco
 5.97 MeshuggahX
 6.23 mDiPalma
 6.27 Schmidt
 6.35 uvafan
 6.37 Mike Hughey
 6.73 squilliams
 6.88 Kenneth Svendson
 6.88 Mikel
 7.20 FaLoL
 8.50 ickathu
 12.79 hcfong
 14.67 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 8.52 Muhammad Jihan
 8.58 fazrulz
 8.87 AnsonL
 8.89 asiahyoo1997
 9.59 WilsonAlvis
 9.71 yoinneroid
 10.24 cubeflip
 10.67 CuberMan
 11.36 Hendry cahyadi
 11.90 jla
 12.03 riley
 12.57 mycube
 13.34 Andri Maulana
 13.51 brynt97
 13.57 Andrejon
 13.71 rickcube
 13.75 Kukuh Trisna
 13.87 zaki
 14.75 Skullush
 15.01 Lapinsavant
 15.75 uvafan
 15.81 BlueDevil
 16.60 mande
 16.81 FinnGamer
 17.64 Selkie
 17.65 Krag
 17.78 Sillas
 18.80 Kenneth Svendson
 18.88 awesomecuber150
 18.94 Tao Yu
 19.16 MeshuggahX
 20.33 FaLoL
 20.49 gunner
 20.91 Alcuber
 21.37 Mike Hughey
 21.73 djwcoco
 22.13 squilliams
 22.39 TimC
 23.22 mDiPalma
 23.70 arcio1
 24.33 Mikel
 25.43 Schmidt
 25.56 ickathu
 31.01 hfsdo
 31.97 MatsBergsten
 36.82 hcfong
 44.22 ReCuber
*4x4x4*(33)

 36.47 fazrulz
 38.78 yoinneroid
 40.82 WilsonAlvis
 41.16 Muhammad Jihan
 45.19 CuberMan
 49.98 Hendry cahyadi
 51.87 zaki
 51.95 cubeflip
 52.40 mycube
 55.05 Andri Maulana
 56.16 jla
 59.55 Lapinsavant
 1:04.05 rickcube
 1:05.26 gunner
 1:05.46 Skullush
 1:07.16 riley
 1:08.98 Maxelino
 1:13.05 Selkie
 1:15.20 FinnGamer
 1:22.03 djwcoco
 1:24.19 Mikel
 1:25.38 Kukuh Trisna
 1:26.05 Mike Hughey
 1:27.54 ickathu
 1:27.90 Sillas
 1:29.19 FaLoL
 1:30.56 Kenneth Svendson
 1:34.59 Krag
 1:37.22 awesomecuber150
 1:56.40 uvafan
 2:15.16 Alcuber
 2:37.97 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:06.63 asiahyoo1997
 1:19.88 Muhammad Jihan
 1:20.05 yoinneroid
 1:31.88 CuberMan
 1:37.15 zaki
 1:37.31 Hendry cahyadi
 1:43.66 cubeflip
 1:48.26 riley
 1:50.28 mycube
 2:01.19 rickcube
 2:09.50 Lapinsavant
 2:14.56 Skullush
 2:22.32 Mike Hughey
 2:36.63 FinnGamer
 2:37.24 Selkie
 2:38.85 squilliams
 2:43.67 awesomecuber150
 2:59.81 FaLoL
 3:18.21 Kenneth Svendson
 4:34.55 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:11.67 Muhammad Jihan
 3:12.42 zaki
 3:18.75 mycube
 4:25.73 rickcube
 4:39.63 riley
 4:42.60 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:53.81 mycube
 5:31.50 zaki
 6:48.57 Mike Hughey
 6:52.22 jla
 6:54.08 rickcube
10:04.27 FaLoL
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 13.95 Muhammad Jihan
 16.75 asiahyoo1997
 16.89 yoinneroid
 17.44 WilsonAlvis
 19.05 CuberMan
 20.71 cubeflip
 21.97 mDiPalma
 23.74 Kukuh Trisna
 24.00 rickcube
 24.54 mycube
 24.86 brynt97
 25.67 Skullush
 27.52 Andri Maulana
 28.74 riley
 29.06 MeshuggahX
 30.91 Lapinsavant
 39.01 Tao Yu
 39.31 arcio1
 41.64 Kenneth Svendson
 43.31 Mike Hughey
 45.12 Mikel
 47.75 FaLoL
 49.57 Alcuber
 52.27 uvafan
 58.70 Schmidt
 1:02.02 ickathu
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 45.02 rwcinoto
 1:10.95 Kenneth Svendson
 1:15.57 Andri Maulana
 1:39.39 Muhammad Jihan
 1:42.67 Mike Hughey
 2:23.88 riley
 8:11.02 arcio1
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 8.67 CuberMan
 8.70 Muhammad Jihan
 8.71 riley
 14.10 BlueDevil
 19.87 Mike Hughey
 20.65 Hendry cahyadi
 26.00 Andri Maulana
 29.11 MatsBergsten
 35.06 Schmidt
 41.44 Mikel
 1:22.00 Lapinsavant
 1:38.28 FaLoL
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:02.35 Noahaha
 1:09.05 Skullush
 1:09.22 Hendry cahyadi
 1:10.12 Mike Hughey
 1:19.18 riley
 1:21.00 AbstractAlg
 1:22.18 MatsBergsten
 1:39.52 yoinneroid
 1:44.25 CuberMan
 1:46.15 Andri Maulana
 1:57.63 brynt97
 2:23.97 mycube
 2:53.41 Mikel
 4:23.31 rickcube
 DNF ickathu
 DNF FaLoL
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 6:41.31 MatsBergsten
 7:06.33 Mike Hughey
 8:54.33 Skullush
10:38.17 yoinneroid
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF Mikel
 DNF riley
 DNF okayama
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:58.61 Mike Hughey
18:50.57 MatsBergsten
23:44.45 Skullush
40:09.13 Mikel
 DNF okayama
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

9/11 (44:34)  Skullush
2/2 ( 5:06)  riley
3/4 (16:52)  yoinneroid
5/8 (37:55)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (32:13)  Muhammad Jihan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 44.08 Muhammad Jihan
 57.15 mycube
 1:05.62 Mike Hughey
 1:21.21 Andri Maulana
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 59.37 Muhammad Jihan
 1:03.95 CuberMan
 1:05.04 Hendry cahyadi
 1:05.81 yoinneroid
 1:16.72 zaki
 1:23.34 mycube
 1:24.46 riley
 1:28.35 Lapinsavant
 1:34.36 gunner
 1:54.42 Kenneth Svendson
 1:55.32 FinnGamer
 1:59.76 FaLoL
 1:59.84 Kukuh Trisna
 2:04.89 djwcoco
 2:09.13 Mikel
 2:12.46 Mike Hughey
 2:44.49 uvafan
 2:59.91 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 1:54.42 Kenneth Svendson
 2:19.17 Muhammad Jihan
 2:20.43 yoinneroid
 2:39.15 zaki
 2:41.03 Hendry cahyadi
 2:51.87 CuberMan
 3:09.50 mycube
 3:58.08 Lapinsavant
 3:59.63 riley
 4:09.22 gunner
 4:46.57 Mike Hughey
 4:47.24 FinnGamer
 4:56.04 FaLoL
 DNF djwcoco
*Magic*(5)

 1.06 ReCuber
 1.40 riley
 1.98 Muhammad Jihan
 2.23 Mike Hughey
 3.45 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.82 cubeflip
 4.19 Mike Hughey
 4.46 riley
 10.51 FaLoL
*Skewb*(3)

 17.47 Mike Hughey
 23.68 riley
 25.43 Schmidt
*Clock*(10)

 8.57 djwcoco
 10.63 yoinneroid
 13.02 zaki
 14.56 CuberMan
 16.58 rickcube
 18.99 BlueDevil
 20.92 Mike Hughey
 40.65 Schmidt
 49.84 riley
 DNF Skullush
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.06 rickcube
 4.19 Maxelino
 4.36 ReCuber
 5.91 Muhammad Jihan
 6.37 Alcuber
 6.38 zaki
 6.43 CuberMan
 6.87 yoinneroid
 6.90 ickathu
 7.11 Skullush
 7.98 squilliams
 8.46 BlueDevil
 10.71 riley
 10.82 mycube
 12.44 Krag
 12.60 Mike Hughey
 15.85 mande
 15.99 Schmidt
 17.03 FaLoL
 19.66 Mikel
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:06.58 Divineskulls
 1:45.79 yoinneroid
 1:55.33 Muhammad Jihan
 2:18.08 mycube
 2:25.41 rickcube
 2:59.77 Mike Hughey
 3:17.10 FaLoL
 4:31.60 riley
 DNF Skullush
*Square-1*(7)

 15.88 nathanajah
 26.46 cubeflip
 29.22 rickcube
 30.16 yoinneroid
 32.43 Skullush
 36.71 Mike Hughey
 1:46.62 CuberMan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

28 okayama
28 mDiPalma
29 Cubenovice
30 mycube
30 guusrs
30 Jaycee
35 Mike Hughey
38 yoinneroid
39 Andri Maulana
41 Skullush
46 Kukuh Trisna
48 uvafan
61 FaLoL
DNF  Selkie

*Contest results*

316 yoinneroid
297 Muhammad Jihan
270 Mike Hughey
254 CuberMan
246 mycube
236 riley
226 Skullush
208 rickcube
193 zaki
187 Hendry cahyadi
162 Andri Maulana
159 cubeflip
131 Lapinsavant
119 fazrulz
112 Kukuh Trisna
109 jla
108 FaLoL
108 WilsonAlvis
101 asiahyoo1997
99 Kenneth Svendson
96 FinnGamer
85 gunner
83 BlueDevil
82 Mikel
77 Maxelino
75 Andrejon
73 Krag
73 mDiPalma
73 uvafan
71 djwcoco
70 Alcuber
68 Selkie
68 brynt97
67 MatsBergsten
62 Sillas
61 Schmidt
55 mande
52 ickathu
50 MeshuggahX
49 ReCuber
48 AnsonL
45 squilliams
40 awesomecuber150
35 Tao Yu
29 arcio1
26 okayama
22 Cubenovice
21 Noahaha
21 Jaycee
21 guusrs
16 AbstractAlg
13 TimC
13 Divineskulls
11 rwcinoto
11 nathanajah
9 hcfong
7 hfsdo


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm sorry but I don't see anything with me and I did post times. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see anything with me and I did post times. Did I do something wrong?



Actually, yes. You forgot the : after the event name (I'm not joking, that is the problem)


----------



## Czery (Aug 23, 2012)

*Square 1 *- 29.95, 27.95,31.57, 25.58, 29.12 = *29.29*
*BLD*


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 26, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Actually, yes. You forgot the : after the event name (I'm not joking, that is the problem)



O, I'm sorry about that. I'll make sure I don't do that again.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see anything with me and I did post times. Did I do something wrong?



Sorry, haven't seen this before. And no, it has nothing to do with ':' after event names 
(but it is nice with the ':'). It just happens that the first post or posts does not show up
in the results and that happened with yours (#3 and Sillas #2). 

Anyhow I have fixed your results in the list now.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 27, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, haven't seen this before. And no, it has nothing to do with ':' after event names
> (but it is nice with the ':'). It just happens that the first post or posts does not show up
> in the results and that happened with yours (#3 and Sillas #2).
> 
> Anyhow I have fixed your results in the list now.



O, ok. Thanks for fixing the list!


----------

